# char -> ASCII -> Byte umwandeln



## hankenberge (25. August 2004)

*char -> ASCII (hex)-> Byte umwandeln*

Ich möchte einen liste von char in ein bytestream umwandeln. dabei soll jeder char noch vorher ins ASCII (hex) format umgewandelt werden.

Beispiel:

0110AA10110108CCF031BB -> ASCII: 30 31 31 30 41 41 31 .... ->  Byte 

Also ein einzelnes char umzuwandlen ist nicht schwer, gibt es ne möglichkeit mehrere auf einmal umzuwandeln?

Als erweiterung kommt später noch, dass anstelle von ASCII Unicode verwendet werden soll.. aber erstmal das erste problem.

Danke

Noch was vergessen: im Anschluss muss ich alle ASCII Zahlen ohne Übertrag addieren, und eine zweistellige zahl erhalten...


----------



## Dudadida (26. August 2004)

Hm, ich verstehe dein Problem jetzt nicht so ganz. Wenn du schon eine Liste von chars hast, dann hast du doch schon deine einzelnen ASCII-Werte (was soll denn ein char sonst repräsentieren?). Addiert werden die dann (zwangsläufig ohne Übertrag) einfach in eine neue char Variable.


----------



## hankenberge (7. September 2004)

*etwas anders*

naja, das problem ist etwas anders.

ich habe eine verschiedene char udn WORD die ich alle einzeln ins ASCII format umwandeln muss. ProbelM. atoi geht ja leider nur wenn es wirklich ein Int-wert ist. was mache ich aber wenn es ein A oder sonstiges zeichen ist?

nach umwandlung jedes zeichen und Word'es füge ich alle zu einem Byte* zusammen. und muss dann die einzelnen Ascii-zahlen ohne übertrag addieren, dafür habe ich aber eine lösung erhalten, das erste, umwandlung eines char in den ASCII wert, brauche ich noch hilfe


----------



## Beichtpfarrer (7. September 2004)

ich würde dir gerne helfen,
und ich vermute, dass dein problem relativ einfach zu lösen ist,
aber irgendwie versteh ich nicht, was du denn genau machen willst.
deine sprachweise ist etwas verwirrend. woher kommst du denn?

zeig zum besseren verständnis einfach mal an einem beispiel wie es aussieht, bevor du etwas gemacht hast, und wie es aussehen soll, nachdem du etwas gemacht hast (am besten mit speicherplatz-zuordnung, damit man sieht, wieviele bytes was einnehmen soll, bzw wie was dargestellt werden soll). oder du wartest darauf, dass es jemand anderes besser als ich verstanden hat (ich bin vielleicht auch grade nur zu verwirrt um es zu verstehen) und dir eine zufriedenstellende antwort gibt.

mfg


----------



## hankenberge (9. September 2004)

*danke*

habe da sproblem mittlerweile geloest.. etwas blöd, aber was soll.. passiert 

danke trotzdem


----------

